# MKV - Lighting Expert?..



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

I have a pair or OEM HID housing with projectors. they hace no OEM Ingnitirs or ballasts
also have a set of Hella Ballasts and 2 HID bulbs.

I have retro-fitted HID on my previous car with no problem but this new MkV's are just a pain. 

I was ordering if the HILINE module can bypassed by Re-profiting this OEM 
housings with a different set of ballasts utilizing a harness with relays.


Any ideas?


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

Any one.... Where are the Experts from back in the days?...

Nater.. :sly: I know you have some tricks my friend!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

I wish I still had my OEM MKV Euro Housings.....I don't anymore.

Why not just wire up with your own ballasts and wire harness? Only issue would be the actual wiring, but I think you're more than able to accomplish that.

If you utilized a relay setup (correctly) I think the control module would just think you have 55w low beams, no?

What car?


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

I have an O8 rabbit. the other issue is that I need a 12 Pin adapter. What will that do.. Just allow
the blinkers, etc to work. 

you are right. I think if I disable the DRL and just use the lowbean signal to power a relay It should work.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

I'm sure you want it as OEM looking as possible but you can by-pass the 12pin adapter just by wiring it up the way you want...
In other words, test the "input" of the OEM HIDs (with 12v power) to see what powers what. You may only need to move some of the pins in the OE adapter around.

I know that with my B5.5 US Passat with OE W8 (US Spec) HIDs that it was just a few pins that needed to be moved around...I wanted an OEM look so I made adapters though. So, I think ECS Tuning has the plugs and all to make the adapters...all you need is the ingenuity....not hard if you have some basic 12v wiring prowless. 

Wish I did a DIY on that project, but I didn't. So, right now it's all from memory - and that's not a guarantee. All I know is that it took me an afternoon (long afternoon at that) from start to finish - without any real guide to help me through it.

Shouldn't be much different for you on a MK5 Rabbit. Start by just plugging in the OE HIDs into the OEM harness and see what you get...that's what I'd do at first.


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

Thanks man. I'll play with it. I can later use a simple relay harness to power the ballasts.
Where that Load (green) on the diagram will be he lowBeam signal from my harness









I guess step one is fing VagCom Locally to I can disable the DRL!!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

robin_lantigua said:


> I guess step one is fing VagCom Locally to I can disable the DRL!!


www.vagcomlocator.com


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

Any idea how to take the OEM plug from the back of the HID out? I;m afraid to break this thing!!


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

Well... the Plug on the head lamp is fitted from the back. Sothere is no way to get it out. 


Done. 
Custom HID harness per Diagram. I will trigger it with the signal from LowBean Signal 
Modified OEM cutoff shield on projector. 


To do. 
* Order XZWR Clear Lences for projectors 
* Disable the DRL 
* 10-12 Pin adapter. 
* Hard wire the Halogen HIGH beam to to turn in when highs are ON 
(should be the same wires as the halogen) 
* Enable Shutters on the projector. Couple of ways on doing this. I think the simplest way it 
to use this "Bixenon Headlight Projector Solenoid Controller‏"


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Yea, no way to really get it out (the plug, that is). That's why you are doing the right thing by getting the adapter plugs.


----------

